# Alright



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

You guys have inspired me to try my hand at making my own crankbaits...I'm gonna start it tonight...I'll show you guys the end result....dont laugh!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This was _my_ first attempt to paint a lure. No, I'm not kidding either.










Lol, that should take the pressure off, eh?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would paint it one color and then cut out a pattern and then spray the pattern on. i do this on decoys too.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I wish I still had the first lure I made, it would make yours look like a master piece VC. Come to think of it I think it might look better than some of the ones I make now.  

Dallas


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Best of luck to you on your lures, and don't give up if it doesn't turn out like you planned. Just like anything else, it will take time and practice as with any art. My first bait was a buzzbait. I must have stuck myself at least three times, and still couldn't get the blade to turn, couldn't figure out why. Long story short, it was ugly, didn't run right, looked like a Muskie chewed on it for breakfast, so I hung it above my workbench as inspiration for what NOT to do in lure making! It helps me to remember, its a hobbie, have fun with it. Good luck. :B


----------

